# New Clown, jester goby, or royal gramma



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

I currently have a 15 gallon nano with 2 oce clowns and a firefish with a bunch of corals, 3 cleaner shrimp,hermits, snails, etc. I'm thinking of replacing the fire fish and adding ethier a royal gramma (If I can find one), a court jester goby,or maybe a small tomato clown. What would be better suited? I'm mostly looking for good color and compadability and unforchantly my local and only lfs went outta buisness.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Stay away from the tomato Clown. Those get really big. The other fish sound okay.


----------



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah i mostly read and have heard don't mix clown species. But is it still possible with even a different species of clown?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I've found that they will usually fight, unless they are in a big enough tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most clowns will eventually get too big for a 16 gallon tank, BUT, for most of them, this will take awhile, giving you plenty of time to upgrade.


----------

